# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Perú tendrá éxito cuando visión económica sea consensuada entre sectores público y privado, señala Porter

## Bruno Cillóniz

El economista de Harvard, Michael Porter, señaló hoy que el éxito de Perú se concretaría cuando el país logre alcanzar una visión económica consensuada entre todos sus sectores público y privado, tal como lo han hecho muchos países donde se mantiene el camino económico a pesar de los cambios de gobierno.  
Allí se encuentra la oportunidad y el reto para Perú pues significa un trabajo coordinado y transversal entre los sectores público y privado, manifestó durante su exposición en la Conferencia Anual de Ejecutivos (CADE) 2010, que se realiza en Urubamba. 
Recordó que el país cuenta con una historia de camino al éxito, escrita sobre todo en la última década, en la que supo sortear las crisis económicas y, aún en escenarios negativos, pudo registrar tasas de crecimiento.  
Si bien no se está creciendo tan rápido como lo hizo China y Vietnam, no se puede negar que hay avances importantes, manifestó. 
Sostuvo que una de las razones que explican el buen desempeño del país es su política macroeconómica sólida y robusta, así como la dinámica apertura comercial registrada en los últimos años. 
Sin lugar a dudas hay que reconocer que la política económica y monetaria fijada por el país han funcionado y siguen funcionando bien, mencionó.  
Comentó que si bien Perú ha incrementado ostensiblemente sus exportaciones, todavía no es lo suficiente para su tamaño.  
Vemos el desempeño de Perú y nos podemos dar cuenta que el éxito aún no es total por varias razones, entre las cuales están la fuerte heterogeneidad existente, lo cual hace que el crecimiento económico no beneficie a todos los ciudadanos, dijo. 
Porter sostuvo que ahí se encuentra el desafío, es decir, en encontrar alguna manera de compartir este crecimiento.  
Perú necesita realmente tener una estrategia económica. Tenemos que saber a dónde vamos como país, donde podemos ser competitivos, así como cuáles son los reales activos y fortalezas que tenemos, subrayó.  *Foto: Alberto Orbegoso* *Fuente: Andina (Por Rocío Barja)*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de espárragos crecieron 16% entre enero y abril, señala Adex Artículo: Sectores público y privado trabajan para fortalecer y desarrollar Cadena Productiva Textil Camélidos ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú? ¿Cuál consideras que es la actividad económica más contaminante del Perú? Misión, Visión & Objetivos

----------

